# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Testex Elmu Prolongatum 250 (Testosterone?)

## camp2

Hi,

The ampule says Testex Elmu Prolongatum 250.
Manufactured by Altana Pharma SA, Madrid
it says that each ampule contains 250mg of Ciclopentil Propionato

Is this stuff good? 
Is this also called Testosteron Enanthate ?

thanks pic attached.

----------


## ajfina

it is good and is test cyp 250

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Agree with Ajfina and the amp should be 2 ml....but always I have had a question about this stuff, is this 250mg per 2 ml or per ml?

----------


## ajfina

125 per ml

----------


## hulk100

250mg per 2ml

----------


## camp2

OK guys...thanks for the info. 

One other question. I live in the USA and wondering ... sorry bro this kind of questions are not allowed in open posts.
thank you

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard camp2!

----------


## hardgainer1

i had that last cycle. good stuff

----------


## funbos

i have testosterone prolongatum and its enth (100mg/ml) not cypio  :Smilie:

----------


## ...medX...

> i have testosterone prolongatum and its enth (100mg/ml) not cypio


I'm not sure what you're trying to say...

----------


## funbos

i dont try to say anything  :Smilie:  . Prolongatum means long esters so both cypio and enth are long esters. so that why it calls test prolo... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## little-one

I heard that elmu test cyp is some of the best human grade test you can buy.
I want some!

----------

